# My 180, week 1.



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

Alright, I think I'm going to make one thread per week regarding my 180 to see if I can gain some insight and advice on what I'm going through. Today, I'm committing to it. 

Week 1 - Day 1 - 

- Sent short texts regarding the new apartment, bill arrangements. 
- Patched things up with my parents, regained a hell of a support network in the process.
- Off to my counselor for my 3PM appointment, then coming back here and hanging out with my buddy for a bit.
- Change of address form filled out, and in place. Ready to go. 
- Haven't called her. ONCE. No e-mails, either.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Perhaps you should only post only one thread and keep it around as a journal. That way others can follow your story better. You can also later go back to it and see a good picture of your progress.


----------



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

Sounds good. I guess I'll just keep with the single thread.


----------



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

I guess the whole notion of me moving into my OWN place instead of just assimilating our old place as my own kickstarted her motivation. She came by tonight to grab a lot of her stuff and is coming by tomorrow to help clean a lot of the nonsense(which is all HERS) out of the closets and bedroom.


----------



## Orange1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Remember to stick with your plan. I started the 180 and got the results I wanted and then I gave in. I had all the control and then lost it at the snap of a finger. Now I'm starting back over. As hard as it might get resist the urge to give in. Stay strong, remain distant and work on yourself.


----------



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

Day 2. 

After a talk last night with her while we were moving some of her stuff out of the old place, she admitted that calling me her ex was for lack of a better term...immature. Pretty surprised at that.

Laid out my terms for the new place. She said they were fair.

Goals for today - 

- Get the keys to my new place and sign the lease
- Start moving as much stuff as I can in there today
- Start cleaning the old place as much as I can so I can walk away from it after all's said and done
- ONE pack of smokes today, not 2. Not 3. ONE.

180 tactics -

- No texts
- No e-mails
- No phone calls
- Short and to the point conversation when needed


----------



## toolforgrowth (Apr 24, 2012)

Really good game plan, Sky. You can do it. The 180 was instrumental in helping me detach from my STBXW. The beginning is rough, but it DOES get easier. And congrats on limiting your smoking!

You can do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

And the difficulty level is added to "Extreme" when you know for a fact that your wife isn't exactly keen on detaching from you.


----------



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

Day 3 - 

- Been up since 6. No texts. Cleaning old apartment. She'll probably be by later to get more of her nonsense out of here. 
- When she does come by, it's all business. This threw her off yesterday.
- No texts. No calls.


----------



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay. ONE text.

But the text was to remind her that she needs to grab her stuff.


----------

